# physical trauma



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

quit worring bout your spelling!!! now,i read that physical trauma often precedes FMS.i had a purty bad car crash just before first symtoms,anyone else?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Denny:I was in a car accident in l982 and my symptoms started in l986. I'm not sure if there is a time thing for fm, but it came 4 years later.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2000)

Hi again , Squrts!I have met several people in the past 4 years who developed fibro. after car crashes.Sorry to hear that is how you ended up with fibro. Mine was from long and unresolved stress. I am doing some better but there are plenty of days and nights that could definitly be better. Take care! JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2000)

Hi Squrts,I too have heard that many people develop fibro after a traumatic accident. However, as with JM, mine evolved from unresolved emotional conflict and stress. And, in my case, I don't think it will ever completely go away. Just hammered in too many times.calida


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I cannot link any particular emotional or physical trauma to mine, which is why I think it is in the genes or environmental, or quite possibily a comination of both (gene susceptibility and virus or toxin triggering it).


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, My FM seemed to start shortly after a Spinal Block that was given to me for Hemorrhoid surgery. Yeah, you read right!!! Every doctor I have gone to since then is totally blown away by the thought that the "quack" who did my surgery used a Spinal Block instead of general aenesthesia. And it was given to me at the wrong "level". Could have killed me. Some days I wish it would have. Oh, well. Story of my life. I've had almost constant migraines and FM every since and that was 16 years ago. Before that horrible day, I never even had a tension headache to complain about!! So.....I do believe FM is definitely connected to trauma of one type or another. Be it emotional or physical.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2000)

hey Denny, no accident here... just lots and lots of emotional stress.....hubby and I on a HUGE rollercoaster due to my total mental incapacitation(?)...a_diamondgirl's<<<is nuts!! or should be, hubby deserves his wings, I deserve a new brain! hey! what else can I do but laugh!! from one squirtz to another...:0)


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

I had major medical problems that started a couple weeks after the birth of my son. I was in intensive care for a week, then on the med floor for 2weeks with pulmonary embolism, then in bed for another 2 weeks with thrombophlebitis. Needless to say I was diagnosed with FM when Tyler was 6 months old!! Coincidence?! The CFS came 4 years later. This all started in 1985. DeeDee[This message has been edited by DD (edited 09-03-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

I remember when my doctor asked me if I had been in an accident, saying FM is usually triggered by trauma. (its his theory that there is some type of gene etc (maybe even mycoplasma), which the FM lies dormant until triggered, ie birth of a child, serious illness, even an accident like falling down the stairs can trigger it, which all seems to make sense. In my case, after asking me a lot of questions, he felt it was the physical abuse suffered in my first marriage. This too would seem to be correct, as the joints which cause me the most pain now are also the joints which suffered the brunt of the abuse. I still think there is a correlation to mycoplasma & auto immune system etc. I think in some ways all of these things can be linked together. I suffer from a condition (can't remember the name) in which my brain precieves even tiny things as a major injury, if I bump my hand, a scab begins to form. My brain seems to over compensate for everything. This was discovered the first time I got pregnant, my brain believed the pregnancy was a virus and kept trying to abort, good doctors & drugs, the Grace Maturnity Hospital & 5 months in bed helped me deliver 3 healthy children. I think, based only on my own observations, that we feel pain more than others. I mean, if you poke someone without FM, it doesn't seem to hurt, but a person with FM will feel pain for hours or even days. Over active pain receptors? Somewhat like my brain over reacting to bumps & bruises? This theory would also seem to have some bearing on our lack of restful sleep, over active brain stimulation? I also read a study (can't remember where) that suggested that people with above average I.Q.'s tend to suffer from more medical problems, again, this may support an overactive brain theory. Even my own recent experiences with IBS seems to support this theory, because taking drugs which suppressed over-production of stomach acid, cleared up the IBS for the first time in ten years.There seems to be an over production of everything. I think its a possibility that anti-depressants seem to help more than other drugs simply because they somewhat impare brain function, slowing it down, perhaps brain fog actually is the brains way of trying to protect us. Mycoplasma may be the key/cause - I am convinced it plays some roll. Any other theories? I'm open to any imput.Lori Ann


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

duh,duh,uh,did you say above average IQ don know bout that


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

Well I did say, "seems to support the theory " LOLLori Ann


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

I'm interested in this thread... I've often wondered about trauma being linked to FM. I went through a very bad patch at work when I was working far too hard and worrying a lot - and eventually ended up off with stress-related illness for 3 months. My FM started about 6 months after that. I wasn't sure whether I should link the two or not.. One thing's for sure though... I get my most pronounced FM symptoms now when the stress starts - no doubt about it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

Looking back, I've had associated symtoms forever (dry eyes and mouth, TMJ, sleeplessness, fatigue...), but my pain began after a serious horse riding accident, a viral infection, a tubal pregnancy and a traumatic move. (all around the same time)


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

hummmmm well im with moldie--i believe it has an organic cause like a virus that they just dont no about yet. A run down for me--1997--minor car accident---alcholic husband left and went on a 5 month binge---1998--husband came back---i got shingles---1999---had to move mom in----started getting pains--like heel spurs--bad knee--bad shoulder etc..2000----pain everywhere and disrupted sleep and fatique. Ibs for 20 years---diverticulitis for 5 years. A job in health care for 28 years requiring alot of lifting etc...Soooo any and all of the above could be the cause or contributing factors--who knows.But an old Doctor told me once---when you fill a cup to full it spills over--the same for our bodies---to much is to much.Debbie


----------

